# River Vs Lake/Pond



## Boondock77 (Nov 28, 2007)

So I think I am cursed... I see pics of all these monsters coming from the river, but I just cant seem to land one... I try to avoid river cat fishing cause it never yields anything for me, but for the last weeek I have been hitting it every night after a friend sent me some pics of his recient catches... And needless to say I have yet to haul in anything, Except for maybe malaria(dang mosquitos). Sorry part is I can hit just about any pond or lake and have great luck, I just dont understand, anyone else like this?


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

You fishing for flatties or channels? Flatties have been weird this year, on 1 day, off the next 6, seems about right..LOL. Also what baits are using, Channels love fresh shad on the GMR. ( and frozen skipjack also) better go live bait if your looking for flatties. 

Salmonid


----------



## Boondock77 (Nov 28, 2007)

Yeah I was out for flats. My buddy was saying live for sure, but I just didnt have any with me... I work 2nd shift so I pretty much just leave work and head right to the river... Geuss I will have to try live... We were just using Liver, and Frozen shad a buddy brought. After awhile I tied up some tubes with paste but couldnt even get a channel or anything on it... And I know for a fact the spot I'm going to has some fatties in it.


----------



## [email protected]#$carp (Aug 29, 2010)

You tried cheap shrimp or crawlers?


----------



## Joey (Sep 12, 2010)

You aint gonna catch flatheads on liver or old frozen shad. You gota use fresh cut or live bait


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Buy a cast net or minnow trap and find a big hole in a nearby creek, and get some large creek chubs...If there are flatheads in that hole you WILL catch them...Dont get upset if you fish for a week and have no flatheads, sometimes you have to put in ALOT of hours before you catch a nice flathead!


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Just a question...when you say large what are we talkin? 6 to 8"? And what ablut Blues.....What size for them? 
I am a rookie catfisherman as you can see. I have stumbled across a couple decent fish but would like to target them more consistently. Any input would be apprecieated.


----------



## Kurtis (Jul 21, 2010)

A 25 lb. flat head will have no trouble swallowing a one pound drum, so the general rule is the bigger the bait the better. As seems to be the case with fishing all rules some times have exceptions. I have seen times when the only thing I can get these big bad predators to take is a small pc. of cut bait.(11/2'' square) My last three included a 12 a 13 and a 25 lb.


----------



## Boondock77 (Nov 28, 2007)

Yeah, I took everyone's advice and went and got a cast net... I will give the live/fresh cut fish a try... I have not tried shrimp, a buddy did bring craws and had no luck... however we curiously brought oysters and jared herring in a wine sauce, stuff had a good scent to it, we had a few good hits on the herring but never banked anything. But I will deff try the cast net... Thanks for the advice all. I will be sure to post my results if I get anything.


----------

